
Ask HN: Non-Lisps that use kebab case (i.e., identifiers-like-this)? - networked
Do you know any non-Lisp languages other than Dylan, Perl 6, LiveScript and (to an extent) Tcl that support or maybe even  encourage kebab case identifiers?
======
networked
There is some debate as to the correct name for this convention:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11273282/whats-the-
name-f...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11273282/whats-the-name-for-
hyphen-separated-case/12273101).

~~~
kazinator
Hyphens aren't case, so calling it anything-case is silly. Whether underscores
or dashes separate (or a mixture of both) is orthogonal to whether identifiers
are case sensitive, and whether that is exploited.

123-456 is an identifier in ANSI Common Lisp; nothing in its name has case.
FOO-BAR and foo-bar produce the same symbol under the default read-table; case
is folded and so not involved.

------
kazinator
GNU Make.

